# site web sur iPad



## Nico des bois (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir comment mon site web s'afficherait sur iPad.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider.

Merci.

Nicolas


----------



## figaro (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour !

A priori il te faudrait l'iPad Simulator accessible uniquement par les membres du programme de développeurs d'iPhone (iPhone Developer Program).

Je pense que ce n'est donc pas possible à moins de débourser 99$ :s. 

Si tu as un iPhone je pense que ça te donnera déjà une bonne idée.


----------

